# 75% in two weeks



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

"Working under the hypothesis that patients with psychosis might have some internal hallucinogen in their bodies due to the similarities between the drugs' effects and the diseases symptoms, researchers searched for such substances in the blood, urine and brains of psychiatric patients. They were unable to find anything, but they did discover which serotonin receptor specifically caused the drugs' effects (called 5-HT2A). They realized that blocking this specific receptor would stop a psychotic patient's hallucinations and delusions in the same way that blocking it would stop LSD or mescaline from working."

This can possible explain why some people feel more spaced out on SSRIs and why many people have had success on atypical antipsychotics (which down regulate the 5ht2a receptor) and/or the combo of an SSRI and an antipsychotic.

I have been taking lexapro and Seroquel for approximately two weeks and am 75% better. The coupling of the reduction in anxiety mixed with the down regulation of the specific receptor paired with Seroquel ability to induce deep sleep may explain my expedited recovery.

The dp/dr I was experiencing had me feeling that I had just ripped a gravity bong and eaten an edible. It was beyond uncomfortable.

I know a lot of people are against medication, but I literally got on them immediately because I really wasn't willing to put in the work required to get my anxiety under control.

I encourage people to take shortcuts in getting over this as quickly as possible. You can always get off the meds when you're better.

That being said - if you're still anti medication, I would encourage you to find natural remedies to reduce your anxiety, down regulate your 5ht2a receptor, and induce deep sleep.

LMK your thoughts. Thanks guys.


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

What are your doses of seroquel and lexapro?? I'm currently on the same combo and nothing has changed for my dp. How are you doing today??


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jjj123 said:


> "Working under the hypothesis that patients with psychosis might have some internal hallucinogen in their bodies due to the similarities between the drugs' effects and the diseases symptoms, researchers searched for such substances in the blood, urine and brains of psychiatric patients. They were unable to find anything, but they did discover which serotonin receptor specifically caused the drugs' effects (called 5-HT2A). They realized that blocking this specific receptor would stop a psychotic patient's hallucinations and delusions in the same way that blocking it would stop LSD or mescaline from working."
> 
> This can possible explain why some people feel more spaced out on SSRIs and why many people have had success on atypical antipsychotics (which down regulate the 5ht2a receptor) and/or the combo of an SSRI and an antipsychotic.
> 
> ...


Totally agree....

Have been saying for a long time low dose Atypical / SSRI combo works....Ive seen it in many cases...

Hang on in there Casey...


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Insomnia is horrible. Long periods without sleep left me weak and ill. I didn't particularly care for Seroquel, but it did facilitate sleep and reduced anxiety both directly, and indirectly through the acquisition of sleep. I no longer need Seroquel. I take Lexapro and find it the best SSRI of all I have taken, and I have taken a few since they were available in the early 1990s.

I'm stronger now, and more stable than I have ever been. Sometimes, you need medication to survive the really rough spots. I have survived a few of those rough spots. It's clear sailing from here on in, though!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Insomnia is probably the most persistent symptom Ive had over the years....Its never left me...Other symptoms come and go but my damn insomnia just goes on and on....Unfortunately sleep aids do nothing for me except make it worse in the sense they make me even more groggy but not sleepy...

When I do actually get a decent nights sleep (which is rare) the difference in my DP the following day is unbelievable....

Decent sleep is very very underestimated as regards overall health as well as mental health and especially in the case of DP....

Thanks DP ! .....Thanks for nearly 30 years of sleepless nights... LOL


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Snap in regards to the sleepless nights. Mirtazapine helped in the shirt term and still does. Just take 15mg when I haven't slept in a day or two. Other than that no medication helped with my sleep.. never managed to get any benzo's. I do think gaba is the key, which is anti glutamate. I have started kefir recently and have had marked improvements. At the moment better sleep- I'm dreaming my tits off! I haven't dreamt properly or consistently as this ever. This could be one of two reasons- kefir increases gaba receptors in the brain. Or it is high in tryptophan which then increases serotonin thus melatonin. My issues did start with severe acute gastrointestinal symptoms after eating weed.. maybe a fungus on the weed or the thc itself sending the gut into overdrive and killing off good bacteria. Either way the improvements within 6 days are very promising. Have also ordered bacopa which is a herb that increases gaba receptors. I was extremely sceptical of a homemade yoghurt helping my sleep but give it a go. Also, buy the GRAINS if you do it not the packet mix. The grain has 50 species of yeast and bacteria that help make gaba


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Mirtazapine didn't help my insomnia. Jogging a mile and a half and drinking a 6 pak of beer was a big mistake. I took 2 chloral hydrates and got no sleep. Sleep simply did not exist in my altered state of mind. The only two medications that opened the sleep window for me, were 75mg of Elavil (Amitriptyline), or 75mg of Seroquel.

When you are not sleeping, you are headed for a big crash.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh agreed with the sleep.. kefir genuinly has helped mine. I'm normally an extremely light sleeper amd any noise wakes me up. My gf was talking to me the other night and the cat was outside crying and I didn't wake up. Everytime that would wake me normally.. this was when I didn't take mirtazapine as well. Its either gaba or melatonin doing it but the sleep is far better. Also I woke several times in the night on another occasion but got straight back to sleep easy. And the dreams as well.. I know REM sleep isn't very restful but it's better than none. There have been moments of dp/Dr fading as well recently. I do very much buy into the inflammation idea about depression so when unwell cavemen would be socially withdrawn and stay in bed to not spread the infection.. open minded to my dp beginning with a GI infection


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I remember the "early wakening" and how exasperating it was to fall asleep, only to wake an hour and a half later to enjoy another long night of sleepless anxiety. I remember waking up early after my 1st Seroquel dosing, going to the toilet and returning to bed without

feeling sleepy. I feared I would be awake for the remainder. Yet, I was able to return to sleep and avoid another night of anxiety. I saw a study once that found that insomnia and anxiety were both multipliers for suicide in depressed individuals. Ha! I have no doubt. Insomnia and anxiety are killers.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

I feel about 90% recovered. Insomnia is still there a little bit. And if I wake up in the middle of the night, the DP comes back for a few moments and I just have a feeling of terror wash over me and then it all dissipates rather quickly. I guess this is the last thing to go.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Grindelwald said:


> I feel about 90% recovered. Insomnia is still there a little bit. And if I wake up in the middle of the night, the DP comes back for a few moments and I just have a feeling of terror wash over me and then it all dissipates rather quickly. I guess this is the last thing to go.


What had helped you with recovery? Any medication?


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> What had helped you with recovery? Any medication?


For me, the best healer was time, since mine was drug-induced. However, I strongly recommend changing up your lifestyle to try and give your brain the nutrients it needs to recover. Eat healthy, that's very important. Bananas are really good for depression symptoms, and eggs in the morning were a big help for me. I would avoid fried food and caffeine. I go to the gym a lot as well. I'd spend time pretty much every day alone with myself and repeat affirmative mantras to myself to try and get my mind back in the real world. It took quite a while to get where I am now. There was definitely no "ah ha!" moment. Some days I feel back to normal, but some days I still struggle with it. But my worst days in August were better than my best days in May and June.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Grindelwald said:


> For me, the best healer was time, since mine was drug-induced. However, I strongly recommend changing up your lifestyle to try and give your brain the nutrients it needs to recover. Eat healthy, that's very important. Bananas are really good for depression symptoms, and eggs in the morning were a big help for me. I would avoid fried food and caffeine. I go to the gym a lot as well. I'd spend time pretty much every day alone with myself and repeat affirmative mantras to myself to try and get my mind back in the real world. It took quite a while to get where I am now. There was definitely no "ah ha!" moment. Some days I feel back to normal, but some days I still struggle with it. But my worst days in August were better than my best days in May and June.


I have to agree with time. I had this 16 years ago triggered by weed and time was the only thing that made me recover. But it took long and now 16 years later it came back scarier and with way more symptoms. Also no drugs were involved. So it drives me insane that I have so many unanswered questions. But I keep pushing and hoping to snap out of this. The worse for me is that I get these dissociative attacks and when they happen they send Dp/dr back to square one so I fight every day not to have one. Is exhausting


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> I have to agree with time. I had this 16 years ago triggered by weed and time was the only thing that made me recover. But it took long and now 16 years later it came back scarier and with way more symptoms. Also no drugs were involved. So it drives me insane that I have so many unanswered questions. But I keep pushing and hoping to snap out of this. The worse for me is that I get these dissociative attacks and when they happen they send Dp/dr back to square one so I fight every day not to have one. Is exhausting


Huh. And you have no idea what triggered it this time? I admit that does seem strange to me. One thing I will add is that I had some kind of unorthodox ways I would try and get my self identity back. I would examine myself and try and find things about myself, physical and mental, that I had genetically in common with my family. Bad eyesight run in your family? Or eye color? That was a big one for me. My eyesight is terrible. Just find little things about yourself that you have in common with members of your family. Oddly enough this seemed to be a big help for me. Also, try herbal tea for insomnia and anxiety.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Broken said:


> Snap in regards to the sleepless nights. Mirtazapine helped in the shirt term and still does. Just take 15mg when I haven't slept in a day or two. Other than that no medication helped with my sleep.. never managed to get any benzo's. I do think gaba is the key, which is anti glutamate. I have started kefir recently and have had marked improvements. At the moment better sleep- I'm dreaming my tits off! I haven't dreamt properly or consistently as this ever. This could be one of two reasons- kefir increases gaba receptors in the brain. Or it is high in tryptophan which then increases serotonin thus melatonin. My issues did start with severe acute gastrointestinal symptoms after eating weed.. maybe a fungus on the weed or the thc itself sending the gut into overdrive and killing off good bacteria. Either way the improvements within 6 days are very promising. Have also ordered bacopa which is a herb that increases gaba receptors. I was extremely sceptical of a homemade yoghurt helping my sleep but give it a go. Also, buy the GRAINS if you do it not the packet mix. The grain has 50 species of yeast and bacteria that help make gaba


Just wanna second the fermented foods theory. When I've incorporated lots of fermented foods into my diet I've felt much, much better. Also, stay away from excess meats, gluten and other westernized food staples as these can actually damage gut bacteria.


----------

